# Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal??



## Ringo619 (May 16, 2011)

Any one see the new yugioh anime ? called zexal? i must say at first i thought it was gonna be something of  yugioh  5D but it was totally different and i kinda  liked  it , kinda  reminds me of original yugioh series  and yugioh GX which were my favorite  yugioh series, his personality reminds me of  the main character on yugioh GX and then the spirit  that helps him duel reminds me of yami on the original yugioh series tho the characters on this new series are  really lame and specially the hairstyles are just  stupid.

The show has  some new ways to duel and etc , with new "rare" cards which  are called numbers and now they have exceed summoning and etc, not that  hard to get whats going on,  i hope this anime  has a good story line , it will be interesting to see where it goes on from here.

Anyways tell me what you think of it and  if you have already seen it, i'd love to hear what you guys think of this.

Here the first episode of the show V if you wanna give it a try.
[youtube]Cc7Xe884sA8[/youtube]


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

I miss the oversized tits

I'm not liking the characters nor the duel design and I hate how they keep adding strange types of card but meh, seems to be better than 5Ds so I might check more of it out.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2011)

I hope this makes up for the pile of steaming shit that was 5Ds


----------



## rock7 (May 16, 2011)

this resembles the original yu-gi-oh, there's even a spirit following the protagonist (like yami)

looks good


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 16, 2011)

Hate all of the unnecessary pre-battle animations and over-the-top anime posing.

The story looks unoriginal too. A boy with spiky hair (Yugi) that has a necklace with a spirit in it (Millennium Puzzle) who is extremely hyperactive (Jaden) that goes to a school where everyone plays card games (Duelist Academy) and misses his relevant-to-the-plot parents (Yusei), all while living in a highly technological, sort of utopian society (New Domino City).

They really can't think of anything new, can't they? I miss the original anime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lemme guess, at some point in the series (ending or possibly in a movie) this protagonist's world will cross-over with the other protagonists (either just one or all of them) through some highly improbable means, and they will either play card games to defeat an evil that threatens the entire universe or they will play card games with one another. (I assume this is in the same universe)

At some point, they will probably also mention either Yugi, Kaiba, or Pegasus.

I think I'll be watching this for the lulz and to see if it gets any better in the future. (which it better be...)


----------



## tehnoobshow (May 16, 2011)

looks kind of shitty!!!!


----------



## Hop2089 (May 16, 2011)

Yuma couldn't win a duel to save his life if he dueled in real life and he sucks in the anime, for once listen to Astral.  He makes mistakes that are beyond noobish like saying 1 trap card face down instead of 1 card face down, you never reveal the card type because it sets you up for counters and summoning a LV3 monster when you are wanting to exceed summon a Rank 4 monster.


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Yuma couldn't win a duel to save his life if he dueled in real life and he sucks in the anime, for once listen to Astral.  He makes mistakes that are beyond noobish like saying 1 trap card face down instead of 1 card face down, you never reveal the card type because it sets you up for counters and summoning a LV3 monster when you are wanting to exceed summon a Rank 4 monster.


You're taking this too seriously.


----------



## InuYasha (May 16, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I hope this makes up for the pile of steaming shit that was 5Ds




Guessing your not a fan of the duel runner dueling?


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2011)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was so much wrong with the series. I mean it's hard enough to take seriously, but even Yu-Gi-Oh GX was better...well then again the Japanese version was great, the American GX was just an insult.
I never got to see the Japanese 5Ds, but I really hope it's just the American version that is that horrible.


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2011)

I think this will be a good series tbh. Usually the Yu-Gi-Oh series heats up towards the middle of the first arc.


			
				A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yeah the American dub of 5D's suck, never really liked it till I got to the second season with the Japanese sub.


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> And yeah the American dub of 5D's suck, never really liked it till I got to the second season with the Japanese sub.


Any dub done by 4Shame entertainment is bound to be shit.


----------



## omatic (May 16, 2011)

I don't care much about the show (although I found the Dark Signers thing from 5D's to be interesting), but this will negatively affect the games that will undoubtedly use the same setting for its plot. I don't feel like running around as a 4th grader again - I get enough of that in Pokemon.


----------



## Slyakin (May 16, 2011)

Let's see...

Out of shape? Check.
Annoying voice? Check.
Mentally retarded? Check.
Random ass girl for a relationship? Check.

We just got ourselves a new anime, guys!


----------



## zar713 (May 16, 2011)

this is pretty good old yu gi oh dayz


----------



## notmeanymore (May 17, 2011)

I like it. I don't like how slow & horrible the fansub groups are, and how much the translations disagree.
Some say "bring it to em" others "POP FLYING", and a 3rd some other lame phrase I've already forgotten.

I wish these teams would all work together to get it subbed in less than a week. Especially considering most of my favorite anime is subbed within hours of debut.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 17, 2011)

I actually like it. It's doing better than 5D's beginning, so this looks promising!

Not only that, but Exceed's can work with ANY deck! You just throw it in and hope you can play it.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 17, 2011)

After 5D's, I'll take anything...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 17, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> After 5D's, I'll take anything...


5D's was surprisingly GOOD.

It started slow but the later part of the series is pretty damn good.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 17, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it isn't as bad as the second series. The reason I probably said that is because the only thing I remember about the entire 5D's series was the "Noodles to go-go"


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 17, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about "Watch out Jack. I'm coming."


----------



## InuYasha (May 17, 2011)

So when does this come on tv?


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (May 17, 2011)

Eh... The only one I really liked was the original... It just got way out of hand after that.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 17, 2011)

5D's was good. Then again, I only watched the Japanese sub since I started it early. The American dub was a streaming pile of piss from what I watched. It's 4-Fucking-Kids.

Yugioh the Abridged Series trumps everything else Yugioh related though for me. Screw the money, I have rules!


----------

